# First crappie of the year...



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Girlfriend and I decided to go out back and throw a line in. Wham! she gets the first crappie of the year... not a hawg but definately lifted the spirits!!! Cmon' Spring!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's mine!!!










Not a giant, but decent... GREAT way to start the open water season!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Big Daddy!
LMJeff here, good evening.
I get the impression you know crappie.
I was on East Fork today, and just about every other weekend so far this year.
I can mark plenty of crappie, they were stacked up 10-12 feet from 5 feet to 15 or so. I can see them on the sonar, but I haven't mastered the depth thing.
I'm casting a light bucktail jig with a small to medium minnow, but not using bobber or drop shot.
My guess is I'm falling through or reeling up through the "crappie zone" which is why I'm taking very few fish.
How do you set up an UL for a bobber for 10 to even 20 feet? Or would you drop shot it? Using a 4'6" UL w/4# line.
Any info would be appreciated, congrats on your '06 1st!
God Bless,
LMJeff


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Real nice pic Big Daddy!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i also got my first crappie yesterday, ive never really targeted em until yesterday, them dang crappies can piss ya off....
one minute you got a hook en em, the next minute the hooks in you
i was using my noodle rod, so the crappie felt like beasts


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeff, I'll get back with you. My turn in the shower now... LOL..


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Jeff, I'll get back with you. My turn in the shower now... LOL..


 I thought it was getting a little fishy in here!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

To get the depth right, you can either use a slip bobber, but if you don't want to, put a slip bobber knot on your line, about 15' up, so you'll know when you're in the "zone". If you have good eyes, you can even mark it with a Sharpie marker!! I can't see that well... LOL

I prefer the slip bobber, but with a shorter ultralight rod, they can be tough... I have a 7' medium/light IM7 rod I use a lot when jig fishing... Plus, it handles the slip bobbers fine as well... Remember, if you do go the bobber route, make sure they're not too big.. Just enough to float the jig at the right depth...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Also i'd suggest trying a diffrent type of jig. Try a chenille or hair jig. Tip em with a maggot or minnow and put em in that fish zone.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

for crappies, ive had luck with marabou jigs i origanally made for steelhead, they worked good, i dont like to use slip bobbers but guess i have to learn


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

:F I may need to convert one of my shimano 6'6" to lighter line, and do the slip rig. !! Just hit me, I have sidestab sitting w/out pole, could spool it w/4-6#, and that could be my crappie/panfish rig. 
I don't have anything any longer at this point, need to see what budget looks like.
I taste a fish fry comin' on.......  
LMJeff


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to site. I've been browsing awile so I thought I'd join in. LM Jeff, Big Daddy is right, longer rods are easier to use for slipbobber rigs. I prefer IM6 graphite its a little stiffer. If you don't like slip bobbers, try the count down method to reach suspended crappie. Longer rods give a little more distance to your cast with a lot more control. IMO


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, welcome Crappiedude!
Thanks for the advice, and great to have you come out of the shadows and post!
Explain the countdown method, I know you're talking about so many feet in so many seconds, but what are the specifics?
Thanks,
LMJeff


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My son's first of the year....


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i just started catching a few crappie and then all of this HEAVY rain hit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Jeff, the count down method is simple. after casting, start counting after let's say acount of 6 start you retrieve. On your next cast try countint to 8, next cast try 10. Each count lets the jig fall a little deeper. If the fish are active, you'll statr catching. Just remember what your count was. It works great for suspended fish. I fish EF alot and do this about half the time I'm there. Good Luck!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, that sounds simple enough! Between that and slip bobber, just might get more action.
LMJeff


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i dont think i have cought a fish yet this year


----------

